# My new station coming out of the shop soon



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Going to be .125 Aluminum then powdercoated a dark green for base color


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That will be impressive!! Are all the roof braces and other details going to be aluminum?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeap!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Daniel,that will look good. Just finished the freighthouse today. Pictures hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW ! What sort of footprint has that got Daniel? It's a beauty.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Dang Daniel,that will look good. Just finished the freighthouse today. Pictures hopefully tomorrow.


Go for it Paul!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Rod Fearnley said:


> WOW ! What sort of footprint has that got Daniel? It's a beauty.


 60 by 27 and almost 18 tall


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Don't need another station. I need more industry.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel Peck said:


> 60 by 27 and almost 18 tall


As I said, Wow! Super workmanship.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Got all the parts from water jet. Now let the welding start!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

[/URL
The trusses.
[URL=http://s615.photobucket.com/user/danielpeck/media/Pass%20station%20Peck/DSC01744_zps46d6bd3e.jpg.html]




Color/ White Waiting area doors

More to come, got a lot of deburing and sanding to do. Time to crank up the Tig welder.


----------

